# ENFP with an Enneagram 8w7; How does this person function?



## Curlyy_friess (Apr 16, 2013)

I am a female ENFP, but Im also an enneagram 8w7. I've read the 8's type description and it fits me well, Im assertive, confident and don't shy away from leadership roles. I am very scared to be emotionally controlled by someone else, an example of this is that I have a hard time allowing my self to enjoy feelings of love/crushing on some one because it gives them a lot of control over me and the hurt that they _could_ cause scares me like no other. I read a key motivation of 8's is to prove their strength and resist weakness, the first example I thought of when hearing this was that I try give off a tough vibe. People say that when they first meet me I appear innocent, I hate that, so I think I try to make up for that by acting tougher. I cold go on, but Im tired and don't feel I need to write a paper on why Im an enneagram 8. 

I've heard some stereotypes for 8's and a lot for ENFPs. They seem to be opposing forces, something I didn't even realize until recently. I guess it makes sense to me, since neither description fits me perfectly(ones either to mushy or to rough). But do you guys think its possible to be both types at once? Im fairly new to enneagram, and am wondering if I've mistyped. I don't think I have, the 8 type fits me well... Im curious to get an outside perspective on this.


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

Would you rather have a great variety in your life, or fewer but more intense experiences?

Do you constantly test others to see if they can take the heat?

Do you accidentally bulldoze people around you?

Do people think you're angry when you are only trying to make a point?

Do people withdraw from your intensity?

Do you feel like might makes right?


----------



## Curlyy_friess (Apr 16, 2013)

Would you rather have a great variety in your life, or fewer but more intense experiences?

Gahh. I can't decide with this question. A great variety is nice, but if the experiences aren't intense then they mean so little. Few, but intense experiences mean more, but because of the lack of experiences it doesn't allow the individual to grow as much. This question is kinda like trying to pick the better of two wrongs, which is impossible.

Do you constantly test others to see if they can take the heat?

I already know they can't "take the heat" and do it my self anyway.

Do you accidentally bulldoze people around you?

I don't know what you mean by this. I don't bully people, and I don't do it by accident either.

Do people think you're angry when you are only trying to make a point?

I used to have a class with this girl, afterwards we would always discuss what the teacher went over(we were both confused and trying to figure out the right way to do the class work) To me it was just a discussion, I found out later form other people that it appeared to be arguing. I had no idea.

So yes, I have done it. Probably in more cases than I described above, and just not realized it.

Do people withdraw from your intensity?

I don't know if they withdraw from it, but they sure as hell end up thinking Im crazy because of it :laughing:

Do you feel like might makes right?


No. You can just be mighty, you'll end up being one of those big and strong, but idiotic, people. That big, tuff and dumb person probably doesn't make the right desicitions. You also need a brain.


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

Curlyy_friess said:


> Do you feel like might makes right?
> 
> 
> No. You can just be mighty, you'll end up being one of those big and strong, but idiotic, people. That big, tuff and dumb person probably doesn't make the right desicitions. You also need a brain.


*High fives you on your diss to type 8s*


----------



## Curlyy_friess (Apr 16, 2013)

Inguz said:


> *High fives you on your diss to type 8s*


I don't mean to diss them,. Mighty can be good, and a mighty person(even if they lack intelligence) will probably get more done than a smart, but weak person. You need an equal mix of the two. I also never said that 8s are dumb, Im sure their are plenty of smart ones, I just said that might alone isn't right. But _any_ trait alone isn't right, even intelligence with out morals will probably be wrong, and vice versa. You need a balance of two opposing traits to be "right"


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

Lemme think...

ENFP 8w7?


Could be value driven
Incredibly pushy and domineering
Stunningly manipulative
Highly promiscuous and probably very good in bed
Very imaginative and creative (see being manipulative and good in bed)
Reactive and vengeful if crossed

Colorful to say the least, terrifying to say the worst.


----------



## Negativity Bias (Jan 27, 2013)

RobynC said:


> Lemme think...
> 
> ENFP 8w7?
> 
> ...


I know this is one hell of a necro but I wanted to jump in and say, You are right. Nice list. 

I am super blunt and the people I care about and am looking out for know that I care about them and when they do something good I let them know, sometimes too forcefully, that I appreciate them and that they are awesome. Same goes for if they do something stupid, but I have learned some tact because I don't like making people who aren't dicks upset due to my NF.


----------

